# Tip Top Valet (Dumbarton)



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this the venue for the detailing course or spy school?

I can bring my own ladders......... 

Tip Top Spys

P.S. this is being typed from Scotland's Loch Lomond HQ and I aint a spy!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Get some work done ffs!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

What a great response in this section....

G, bite my shiny bonnet.....


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Still using one bucket and a sponge Scott? 

DW regulars look away if squeamish:detailer:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

"Extra Services


Also available access to an airline."

WOW!!,...you have your own Airline??..


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

if you look on the tiptop valet centre dumbarton you will see that scott has a long wb hi top red transit

please dont confuse the two

thank you


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

If you click on the link the confusion is over.

Dumbarton Academy rejects or did you go to the other school?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dougster said:


> If you click on the link the confusion is over.
> 
> Dumbarton Academy rejects or did you go to the other school?


i am a little bit lost with this mate. are you calling scott a reject because he uses a sponge?

this is bordering on being cheeky


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Who said anything about Scott?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i dont like where you are going with this


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha shoosh! the pair of yeh


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Lol - fuuuuunny.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

That's my brother in that pic!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i like this quote from the tip top site:

"Engine Steam Cleaned (at own risk) - £5.00"

:doublesho


----------

